# can I skip using sunsite.org mirror to fetch port distfiles?



## chrcol (Dec 11, 2010)

sunsite.org is been used primarily for nearly every port I install and stalls for over 10 seconds on attempt to download a file and then fails (reason not given) and I fetch from an alternative mirror, this is slowing down maintenance work on all my servers as happens on every single server so isnt server or isp specific.

I know can manipulate the mirror priority using make.conf but I only know how for regions but not to skip a slow mirror.


----------



## SIFE (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know how to skip a server but I know how to set a server/list of server's to download from theme via /etc/make.conf:

```
MASTER_SITE_BACKUP?= \
                ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR/} \
                ftp://ftp.de.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR/} \
                ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR/}

MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP}
```
Those server's are the nearest to me, see make.conf().


----------



## chrcol (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah I already do that trick, it seems hardly any ports will use any of the *.freebsd.org servers tho.

I used to use 
	
	



```
://[^/]*\.uk[/.]
```
 to catch any uk mirror and ommiting that has stopped sunsite been picked but of course means I no longer prioritise regional servers.

I was using master sort regex, your lines do indeed make it use the freebsd regional ftp's thanks.


----------

